# Time off=Results



## Jada (Dec 17, 2012)

I remember reading in a Flex mag yrs ago about how taking a week off once in a while throughout the yr  gives u better results . I've noticed when I take a week off from the gym my pumps come so fast and I train with more power since I'm just resting and eating. Has anyone felt this type of way .


----------



## AndroSport (Dec 17, 2012)

Yes I used to do this once in a while and I called it my "grow week"

I like it. Don't do it very often but once in a while is good.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Dec 17, 2012)

I will tell ya that I have done this not voluntarily but due to an eye surgery.  I was out of the gym for a month.  But when I went back I gained strength and size.  I was stagnant at 184 but after the surgery and about 2 months of training my weight jumped to 192 and strength also had risen.  It is just SO mentally hard for me and I'm sure for any of us to do to take time out of the gym for longer than a couple of days.  But it is definitely worth it!


----------



## Christosterone (Dec 17, 2012)

I take time off sometimes, allows me to miss my workouts so I hit it harder next time..


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 17, 2012)

here and there yes, but thats only if you train so hard you really need the extra time to recover.


----------



## Trust (Dec 17, 2012)

I always find a week off every 10-12 weeks is beneficial. Listen to your body.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 17, 2012)

nothing wrong with taking a week off every few months


----------



## cougar (Dec 17, 2012)

I think anyone who's been lifting awhile can relate.  I take 4-5 days off and like you said,you go in the gym and get super pumped. I've really noticed it lately,with the holidays and missing days in the gym,but I've done that for years.  I lov that pump,thats what we train for.. That Pump. And like AndroSport called it  ( Grow Week ) And that brother has done some Growing...


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 17, 2012)

Yeah, I take some time off usually between routines. So I run a program for 3months take about a week off. Good for journey to rest up and prep the next plan of attack.


----------



## DarksideSix (Dec 17, 2012)

I'll do it once or twice a year as needed.  Works well


----------



## Georgia (Dec 18, 2012)

Only time I take off is when I really need to rub one out so I go home...so I'm really out of the gym for....30 minutes.

If you're not forcing your body to grow YOU'RE NOT GROWING! I believe in mixing up your training not time off. But there could be CNS factors involved in resting that we don't understand. Do what works is what I always say!


----------

